# my cigar tastes like weed!



## eNthusiast (Dec 4, 2009)

wow... first time i've experienced this, just an overwhelming flavor of sweet herbal flavor and very fruity.

i'm in the last third of a gran habano 3 siglos and that was delicious... would pair up very nicely with a glass of fruity red wine.

i think i'm high maaaannnnnn....

lol :evil:

just came outta nowhere.

edit: and now it's gone, and i'm sad. i did get notes of grapes/raisins and cinnamon earlier though. pretty good cigar.


----------



## eNthusiast (Dec 4, 2009)

and now i just used the nub to relight another 2 inch nub of a sol cubano cuban cab that was left overnight and it's FREAKING DELICIOUS... wow, just the most perfumey toasty honey flavor i've ever had (out of the sol cubano cc).

i'm in cigar heaven right now...

if you've got a good sized nub that was left out overnight in very cool humid weather, then dry during daytime - relight that sucker, the nub is way more delicious than the cigar ever was coming straight out of my humidor.

i'm totally high maaannnn. lol.


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Fruity red wine? Like a Boones Farm or like a Mad Dog 20/20? Might want to order a pizza if its that good!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL just glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## HectorL (Oct 20, 2010)

Devils weed? lol...


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

you had to of had some neighbors toke up or something and get a whiff of some chronic to think that flavor was in there.....unless you toked up yourself and forgot all about it


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

drug test for you before you post again! lmao


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

WilsonRoa said:


> drug test for you before you post again! lmao


:laugh::laugh::mrgreen:


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

Did you crave some chili dogs ? :dizzy:


----------



## Wharfrat (Aug 5, 2011)

Tiger rose and Night Train !


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't know what weed tastes like, but I have smoked several of those cigars and haven't got high off of them.


----------



## HectorL (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Dayum. How many do you have left?


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

Pesky neighbor kids must've snuck a blunt in your humi


----------



## eNthusiast (Dec 4, 2009)

hahaha, thanks for the laugh guys.

nah, the flavor clearly came from the snork, so no chance of neighbors tokin. it was just a combination of the herbal fruitiness reminiscent of the flavor that comes from the green neighbor of the tobacco plant.

it literally lasted one snork, and was gone, although i did pick it up again, but less fruit and a more herbal-like lavender/thyme flavor after.

definitely have had other times where i was wondering what was growing next to the tobacco plant. weird.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

eNthusiast said:


> and now i just used the nub to relight another 2 inch nub of a sol cubano cuban cab that was left overnight and it's FREAKING DELICIOUS... wow, just the most perfumey toasty honey flavor i've ever had (out of the sol cubano cc).
> 
> i'm in cigar heaven right now...
> 
> ...


I've had this exact same experience with cigars that I smoke in the garage and don't finish. The flavors seem to intensify and condense. Maybe it has something to do with the temperature and humidity swings, not too drastic, that works the magic. Put a match to that sucker, purge and enjoy.

I tell this to the guys at the local b&m and they scoff at the thought and tell me cigars totally lose their flavor after being out for a few hours.


----------



## eNthusiast (Dec 4, 2009)

yeah, it's weird. it might have something to do with being able to breathe the open air and/or temp/humidity swings.

i'm going to take a cigar out of the cello today and leave it on the counter overnight and smoke it tomorrow to see how it does.

or maybe it's the nub fairy.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

eNthusiast said:


> yeah, it's weird. it might have something to do with being able to breathe the open air and/or temp/humidity swings.
> 
> i'm going to take a cigar out of the cello today and leave it on the counter overnight and smoke it tomorrow to see how it does.
> 
> or maybe it's the nub fairy.


...have you tried dryboxing? you could prefer a dryer smoke and this could be why the nubs taste better


----------



## nicarusticsfanatica (Apr 23, 2014)

I get this from the liga privada no.9 it tatste like kush, it's strange because it smells like it too in the last third. It's weird shit one day they will have a liga privada no.420 (we can all dream).


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Just a friendly reminder that this is a cigar forum. Probably noteworthy that this thread, which was dead for a few years, was started by someone who is now banned.

There are other forums in other places to discuss other substances.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

NEVER store your weed with your cigars.


----------



## nicarusticsfanatica (Apr 23, 2014)

I apologize I just was wondering if anyone experienced that experience ,Googled it and wallah found this.


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

Way to resurrect a 3-year-old thread. :clap2:


----------



## nicarusticsfanatica (Apr 23, 2014)

Blame it on Google, even though it's 100% my fault.


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

Just teasin' ya. :biggrin:


----------



## JargonScott (Jan 28, 2014)

A+!


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

Far out, man.


----------

